# doxygen-1.9.1,2 failed to build, bison - core dumped



## nerozero (Jul 5, 2021)

Hello,

unable to rebuild devel/doxygen


```
[ 30%] Linking CXX static library ../lib/libvhdlparser.a
cd /usr/ports/devel/doxygen/work/.build/vhdlparser && /usr/local/bin/cmake -P CMakeFiles/vhdlparser.dir/cmake_clean_target.cmake
cd /usr/ports/devel/doxygen/work/.build/vhdlparser && /usr/local/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/vhdlparser.dir/link.txt --verbose=1
/usr/bin/ar qc ../lib/libvhdlparser.a CMakeFiles/vhdlparser.dir/CharStream.cc.o CMakeFiles/vhdlparser.dir/ParseException.cc.o CMakeFiles/vhdlparser.dir/Token.cc.o CMakeFiles/vhdlparser.dir/TokenMgrError.cc.o CMakeFiles/vhdlparser.dir/__/generated_src/VhdlParser_adj.cc.o CMakeFiles/vhdlparser.dir/VhdlParserTokenManager.cc.o
/usr/bin/ranlib ../lib/libvhdlparser.a
[ 30%] Built target vhdlparser
/usr/bin/make  -f src/CMakeFiles/doxymain.dir/build.make src/CMakeFiles/doxymain.dir/depend
[ 31%] [BISON][constexp] Building parser with bison 3.7.6
cd /usr/ports/devel/doxygen/work/doxygen-1.9.1/src && /usr/local/bin/bison  -d -o /usr/ports/devel/doxygen/work/.build/generated_src/ce_parse.cpp /usr/ports/devel/doxygen/work/doxygen-1.9.1/src/constexp.y
/usr/ports/devel/doxygen/work/doxygen-1.9.1/src/constexp.y:38.1-25: warning: deprecated directive: '%name-prefix "constexpYY"', use '%define api.prefix {constexpYY}' [
```
No messages after

in /var/log/messages: kernel: pid 57856 (bison), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)

this is small pc with 4GB of ram and 4GB of swap. swap usage is 0.

appriciate any help.

Thanks


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hello,

i can reproduce the problem.

Could be this problem: PR 256731


----------



## nerozero (Jul 5, 2021)

update

weird, compile outside/without tmux - somehow solved build issue....  some text color output issue  maybe?


----------



## nerozero (Jul 5, 2021)

Alexander8820, looks like this is the issue.... Thanks for reply.


----------

